# Dinosaur Dracula



## TheBren

I don't know if anyone here used to follow an old blog called X-Entertainment. It was run by a guy named Matt who would write about various nostalgic/nerdy topics. Every Halloween, though, something special would happen and he would do a big countdown of daily Halloween topics and reviews. Well, X-E shut down because he moved to a new site, Dinosaur Dracula and he still does his Halloween Countdowns every year, complete with vlogs. 

If you're a Halloween fan, it's a must read. He has a dry, self-deprecating sense of humor and his Madd Matt character he breaks out every year is a lot of fun. He's just released the announcement of this year's countdown beginning August 30th.

As a preview, a review as Madd Matt

Drinking Ecto Cooler

As himself

Blurp Balls7

http://dinosaurdracula.com/


----------



## RattandRoll

His site rocks I read it myself thanks for posting


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Been at fan since he first started posting years and years ago. Don't post in the comments as much as i use to. Dont forget if you want to help him continue the great Halloween and Christmas countdowns you should pick up his monthly mystery boxes.


----------



## halloweenjon

Yeah I loved X-E and I read Dino Drac from time to time. I definitely check in daily when Halloween season hits.

I can't believe he's doing the countdown through September!


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Well guys the season has started and his Blog kicked off over the weekend for Halloween. We get full two months wooot woot.


----------



## v_gan

Been following him for quite some time. He truly gets the season and what it's all about.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Just a quick update looks like this years countdown starts August 27TH


----------



## That Batty Chick

Love his site. I just got my first funpack (July one) too! Can't wait for the countdown!

View attachment 284365


----------



## TnHorrorFan

That Batty Chick said:


> Love his site. I just got my first funpack (July one) too! Can't wait for the countdown!
> 
> View attachment 284365


Glad to see a person here getting the box. 

Ike's phone


----------



## kbpkitty

So excited for the countdown to start!


----------



## TnHorrorFan

First purple stuff podcast posted over the weekend for Halloween 

Ike's phone


----------



## TnHorrorFan

It has gone live the other night. So it's full speed ahead 

Ike's phone


----------



## Battyville

This year's countdown kicks off on the 26th.






There's also a Halloween Purple Stuff podcast he just posted.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

The countdown is live. Looking like might still be updating in the background it's a bit slow loading. 

dinosaurDracula.com/blog/Halloween-countdown-2017/

Ike's phone


----------



## TnHorrorFan

The article about the items in the fridge is pure Matt. 


http://dinosaurdracula.com/blog/friday-13th-fridge/


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Killer start as usual. The story of My pet Monster at Toy R us brought memories of when they use to different stunts like that


----------

